# Flying after FET



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi wondering if anyone could give me a bit of advice?

I have been hoping to go back for my FET since sept but unfortunately due to a very long cycle (cd94 today) we have had to delay our FET. I have a feeling AF is on her way today which is great news except for one thing. DH and I are due to go to Disneyland with out 8 year old DS after Christmas (accommodation was booked a year ago when i was pg before i mc) and his two older kids (they are 18 and 22 so not really kids as such!) but I am worried as if my fet works I will still be in my first trimester.  Is flying a danger?  

DH started talking about the jet lag etc and I'm just feeling sick worrying about the pregnancy and I'm not even pg yet lol! Then he says if I don't want to go I can say here and he will take the kids and DS alone. This is awful as it will mean I miss DS going to Disney. But if I do go I will worry sick about losing baby (I had a mmc a year ago at 7 weeks). Then I think I should wait till January to cycle and that makes me feel sick too because I have been trying for a sibling for DS for 8 years am just getting older and older and we tried for nearly 3 years to get pg with him. I was so excited today to be getting AF but now DH has gone and booked flights to Florida and now I am worried to death, just know I will get no sleep tonight worrying about this.  

Ange xxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been told that travel is totally fine, especially up to end of 2nd trimester. If you have thrombophilia problems, get compression socks, & that's about it! 

Biggest problem is if you are way into the pregnancy & start to give birth while in the air! Or if you had a miscarriage & were bleeding a lot -- but this would be the same if you were on a train or in a car or in the country far from a hospital, the problem is just timing-to-hospital rather than anything bad about travel. This advice w


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

was given me at the emergency room when I was there for a bleed at 5 weeks, so I trust it....


----------

